# Close ups on dead brood



## rurbanski (Dec 27, 2011)

Reference for post about reaction to mites


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

I looked at both of your sets of pics and the first set are varroamites and the second set shows adult bees. Where is the brood? It looks like the adults died from either pesticide or starvation. Perhaps a reaction to hopguard? I don't know much about Hopguard.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Can you provide a link to the post you're referring to? I think I can see one mite, but not sure what, if anything can be said about these pics. looks to be mostly adult bees. Without knowing more, I'd say starvation or pesticide. Most mite losses occur in fall and winter, not spring.


----------

